# Terrain Generators



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi all,

It's been nearly a year since I've been really active on the forums (although I have been lurking in the shadows)!. With the release of 5th edition and the need for a bit more escapism to escape the woes of the recession and real life comittments, my girlfriend and I have got back into 40k after a brief break and are loving the new system.

Anyhow, the plan is to give something back to this forum which has provided me with a wealth of reading material and to generally become more involved with the community again.

I was rummaging through my parent's garage the other day and found my old and battered copy of the 3rd edition rulebook. After flicking through it and reminiscing over past battles, I came across the random terrain generators that I had used a lot during my teens as they were a great way of getting a new and interesting battlefield each time you played. As such, I've updated them for 5th in the interests of not only using them again myself, but to pass them onto the newer players who will hopefully get as much use and enjoyment out of them as I did! I've also included some optional rules of my own as well as updating the suggested rules for the current edition of 40k. For ease of reading, I've put each generator in a seperate post.


Setting up Terrain:

There are many ways of setting up terrain, the one I tend to use the most in conjuction with these tables is as follows.:

*Setting Up Terrain: Example Method.*

Divide the table into 24” squares. Roll a D3 for each area, this is how many pieces of terrain will be placed in that area. Roll 2D6 on a random terrain generator for each piece of terrain in the area and position that piece of terrain anywhere within that square, If you wish, you may place terrain pieces on top of each other to create, for example, a hill with a wood on top of it.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

*Agri-World Terrain Generator (Roll 2D6)*

_Not all the worlds of the Imperium are industrialised balls of rock dedicated to housing a huge population or churning out war materials or indeed, verdant death traps where mere survival is the inhabitants’ sole occupation. Many worlds are in fact little more than farming worlds or civilised garden worlds where the rich and influential go to take advantage of the beautiful landscapes on offer. _

*2- A Deep River or Lake*
Choose either a deep river or lake. A river must be placed so that it flows onto the battlefield from one table edge and out from another side. It cannot spring out from nowhere and cannot simply end. A river cannot extend more than half of the length of table unless your opponent agrees that it may do so.

A deep river cannot be crossed by vehicles except at a bridge or ford. Troops treat it as very difficult terrain and as such, roll 2D6 and pick the lowest when attempting to cross. Models that may ‘Move Through Cover’ must take a standard difficult terrain test with 2D6 instead of 3. Skimmers and Jump Troops that start/end their move in a deep river/lake must make a dangerous terrain test.

A deep river must include at least one crossing point although may have as many as are available as long as both players agree. 

A lake should not be larger than 12” square and has the same terrain effects as a deep river.

Deep rivers/lakes do not confer a cover save!

*3- Shallow River, Stream or Irrigation Canal*
Choose either a shallow river, stream or canal (which counts as difficult terrain). Rivers, streams and canals must be positioned as for a deep river or lake above, but do not require a crossing point although they may have as many as are available as long as both players agree. A shallow river/stream/canal does not confer a cover save.

*4- Crop Field*
A field of tall crops which can be surrounded by a hedge or fence and counts as area terrain. Troops and vehicles moving through a crop field are subject to the difficult terrain rules. Units inside the crop field receive a 5+ cover save as they are difficult to see. Vehicles and Monstrous Creatures are still subject to the same cover requirements however.

A crop field can be as large as the player has available in their terrain collection, but 6” to 12” square is an appropriate size to use.

*5- Detritus*
An area of detritus will include barrels, piles of junk, parts from wrecked vehicles, pipes, ammo crate and so forth. Detritus is area terrain that provides a 4+ cover save for units hiding amongst it, but does not impede infantry movement.

Bikes, cavalry, monstrous creatures and vehicles count detritus as difficult terrain. Detritus should cover an area of 6” to 12” in diameter.

*6- Wood/Plantation*
A wood is area terrain and can be of almost any size although 6” to 12” is good. A wood counts as difficult terrain and provides a 4+ cover save. A plantation is a wood with the trees planted in straight lines but is otherwise treated the same as a wood. A wood does not have to be made out of traditional trees, it might be made up of exotic plants or alien fungi or whatever is to hand in the players’ terrain collection.

*7- A Hill or Wood/Plantation*
Choose either a wood or a hill to place on the battlefield.

*8- A Hill*
Hills do not usually affect movement (players’ discretion) but they do provide excellent firing positions for heavy weapons and ordnance. 

*9- Walls, Pipelines or Fences*
Place up to 12” of continuous walls, fences, pipelines or any linear obstacle. These usually provide a 4+ cover save but that will depend on what the players have to hand. Fortified defence walls may provide a 3+ cover save, whereas a fence may provide a 5+ cover save.

Obstacles can be crossed by infantry if both players agree it is feasible to do so. Doing so counts as moving through difficult terrain. Vehicles may cross them at the players discretion as some ‘walls’ such as tank traps would render the terrain impassable for vehicle models whereas razor wire would not slow down a vehicle at all. Skimmers and Jump Troops (using their jump packs) may cross these obstacles to the normal rules.

*10- Structure*
A single building. This could be anything from a small wooden hut to a water tower or apartment block. The building may be complete or ruined and may have up to 6” of adjoining walls, pipelines or fences.

*11- Complex*
A group of several buildings (two to four is enough) which can be ruined or complete and may have up to 12” of adjoining walls, pipelines or fences. A complex can represent a farm, a leisure resort, military outpost or whatever the players have to hand.

*12- A Steep Hill*
A steep hill counts as difficult terrain any may have cliffs on various sides making it impossible to move over except by jump troops or skimmers.


Tyrano-forming.
Bad puns aside, this is an optional rule you can use if playing on an agri-world where one player commands a Tyranid army and wish to represent the vegetation being influenced into berserk growth by Tyranid spores. Each time you roll a 6 when rolling the D3 to decide how many pieces of terrain should be placed in the square, roll another D3. The second throw will tell you, out of your three terrain rolls for that square, how many should be made on the Jungle Death World terrain generator instead.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

*Ice World Terrain Generator (roll 2D6)*

_Most planets have polar ice caps but some planets are so far from their sun that they are locked in a permanent ice age. With a bit of imagination this chart can be used for desert worlds by swapping snow for sand._

*2- Glacier*
An extremely slow moving river of ice, rent with deep crevasses. A glacier must be placed so that it flows onto the battlefield from one table edge and out from another side. A glacier cannot extend over half of the length of the table unless both players agree that it may do so.

A glacier will be covered in cracks and fissures and so counts as difficult ground and provides a 5+ cover save. In addition, a glacier can include up to D6 crevasses and D6 hidden crevasses (see below).

*3- Frozen Lake*
A frozen lake could be a thick crust of ice over a body of water/ frozen nitrogen or whatever exotic substance you can think of! A frozen lake counts as open ground to all units except Monstrous Creatures (which count it as dangerous) and Vehicles (including walkers) which treat it as difficult terrain.

If a monstrous creature fails its dangerous terrain test, it partially slips through the ice and loses a wound but is otherwise fine and can continue (unless it loses it last wound). A vehicle which is immobilised on a frozen lake rolls a D6 at the start of each of its turns. On a 1 the vehicle falls through the ice and is destroyed. Remove it from the table.

*4-Hidden Crevasse*
The ice sheet is rent by a huge gash which has been covered over by newly fallen snow, making it almost invisible. The crevasse can be 6” to 18” long and 1” to 6” wide. The crevasse counts as difficult terrain and dangerous terrain to represent the risk of units accidentally crossing and breaking through the thin snow.

*5- Crevasse*
The ice sheet is rent by a huge opening of unfathomable depth. The crevasse can be 6” to 18” long and 1” to 6” wide. The crevasse counts as impassable terrain.

*6- Forest *
A forest of hardy coniferous-type trees or perhaps something more exoctic such as an area of giant ice crystals. A forest counts as difficult terrain and provides a 4+ cover save and be between 6” and 12” in diameter.

*7- Hill or Forest*
Choose to place a hill or a forest. A hill will count as difficult terrain due to the vast snow drifts which accumulate around it.

*8- Hill*
As mentioned above, a hill will count as difficult terrain.

*9- Refinery*
A small complex of one to three buildings, preferably with interconnecting bridges or gantries. The refinery may be intact or ruined and may have up to 6” of adjoining wallsm pipelines or fences.

*10- Research Station*
A group of several buildings (ideally between two and four) that can represent a research station or military outpost. The complex may have up to 12” of adjoining walls, pipelines or fences. 

*11- City Entrance*
A single large structure which protects the entrance to an underground city. It counts as a single, intact building. Such entrances are often at the centre of a complex of defensive bunkers and towers.

*12- Blizzard*
Whilst a blizzard is not really a terrain feature, it is a feature of fighting on ice worlds (just as sandstorms are a feature of fighting on desert worlds). You could either have the blizzard affect the entire tabletop or advancing on from a random table edge at 12” per turn. All movement in a blizzard counts as being in difficult terrain. Accurate firing is limited to a range of 12”, beyond this 6s are needed to hit regardless of the firer’s BS.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

*Death World Terrain Generator (Roll 2D6)*

_Death worlds are amongst the most dangerous planets in the galaxy. They vary a great deal, from jungles filled with voracious and homicidal wildlife, to landscapes tortured by volcanoes, meteor strikes and ion storms. This is an example of a terrain generator for a jungle death world._

*2- Marshes*
Death world marshes are insanely dangerous and count as difficult terrain to all units. In addition, models entering a marsh must make a dangerous terrain test . A failure indicates that the model has been eaten, drowned, corroded or otherwise done away with. Marshes should cover an area about 12” in diameter.

*3- Crumble Rock*
Crumble rocks look solid, but disintegrates on contact. It counts as difficult terrain and does not provide a cover save to units that are crossing it as they are made vulnerable by the precarious footing. An area of crumble rock should be 6” to 12” square.

*4- Thermotropic Vines*
Thermotropic vines are plants that are attracted to heat sources such as creates and vehicles. They grow extremely quickly and will smother anything which stays still for long enough! Thermotropic vines count as difficult terrain and provide a 4+ cover save.

If a unit ends its movement in an area of therotropic vines it will suffer a single S5 hit on a roll of 4+ (AP: - ). Hits against vehicles are resolved against their rear armour. Thermotropic vines will cover an area of no more than 6”.

*5- Venus Mantrap*
Venus mantrap is a catch-all name used for a variety of carnivourous, sessile plant forms which are capable of capturing and consuming human sized (or larger) creatures. Mark the location of a Venus mantrap with a counter, coin or small terrain piece. Any unit which moves within 6” of a venus man trap will suffer D6 Strength 4 hits (Ap: - ). Vehicles resolve the attacks against the armour facing the mantrap. The venus mantrap will be impossible to attack back as it is mostly underground and well concealed.

*6- Jungle.*
An area of jungle is area terrain and can be of almost any size, but 6” to 12” is appropriate. An area of Jungle counts as difficult terrain and provides a 4+ cover save. 

*7- Jungle or Hill*
Choose either a Jungle or a hill to place on the battlefield.

*8- A Hill*
Hills do not usually affect movement (players’ discretion) but they do provide excellent firing positions for heavy weapons and ordnance. 

*9- Overgrown Settlement*
A settlement which has been overrun by the death world’s deadly denizens. It will comprise a group of several ruined buildings (which each grant a 4+ cover save) and may have up to 12” of adjoining walls or fences. Each of the buildings should be no more than 6” apart, the space in between counting as difficult terrain conferring no armour save.

*10- Spitting Cactus/Strangle Vines*
Treat this as an area of jungle, but any time that a unit is moving through it rolls a double for its movement distance, the unit is attacked. The unit automatically suffers D6 wounds (distributed normally) due to cacti spitting poisoned needles at them, vines whipping around troopers necks and all sorts of other nastiness. Armour saves may be taken as normal. Vehicles are unaffected, but have the usual chances of getting immobilised.

*11- Carnivore Lair*
This could be a cave, something lurking in the trees or some kind of alien trapdoor spider. If a unit moves within 6” of the carnivore lair, one model will be attacked and swallowed whole on a D6 roll of 4 or more, no armour, invulnerable, or feel no pain is allowed. The beast isn’t concerned about your fancy Eternal Warrior rule either, you’re bug food pal!

*12- Boiling Mud/Tar Pits*
An area of bubbling, volcanically heated mud or tar. This counts as very difficult terrain (roll 2D6 and pick the lowest- units with ‘Move Through Cover’ take an unmodified difficult terrain test on 2D6 only) but provides a cover save of 5+. 

Vehicles will be immbolised automatically if they move into a mud or tar pit (except skimmers who are only immobilised if they end their move over the terrain and fail a difficult terrain test). In addition, make an armour save throw for every model still in the pits at the end of their move. Models which fail their save lose 1 wound as they are broiled alive! The mud/tar pits can be up to 12” square.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

*Ash Wastes Terrain Generator (roll 2D6)*

Polluted by thousands of years of intense industry, the surface of many hive worlds have become a toxic wasteland of chemicals and ash.

*2- Toxic River*
Toxic rivers are very dangerous and are impassable to all units. A toxic river must be placed so that it flows onto the battlefield from one table edge and out from another side. It cannot spring out from nowhere and cannot simply end. It cannot extend more than half of the length of table unless your opponent agrees that it may do so.

A toxic river cannot be crossed except at a bridge. However, skimmer vehicles and jump track unit can cross the river as long as they do not end their moved in it.

A toxic river must include at least one crossing point somewhere along its length. 

*3- Sludge Stream or Canal.*
A sludge steam counts as difficult terrain for all infantry, Calvary and bikes although the banks of the stream/canal may provide a 5+ cover save. Sludge streams/canals are placed as toxic rivers above, with the same crossing point requirements although sludge does not count as difficult terrain for vehicles.

*4-Sludge Beds*
An area of thick sludge-covered ground no larger than 12” by 12”. The sludge counts as difficult terrain to infantry, bikes and cavalry, but is flat and so provides no cover. Vehicles are not affected by sludge.

*5- Detritus*
An area of detritus will include barrels, piles of junk, parts from wrecked vehicles, pipes, ammo crate and so forth. Detritus is area terrain that provides a 4+ cover save for units hiding amongst it, but does not impede infantry movement.

Bikes, cavalry, monstrous creatures and vehicles count detritus as difficult terrain. Detritus should cover an area of 6” to 12” in diameter.

*6- Rocks*
An area of rock-strewn ground is area terrain no longer than 12” by 12”. Rocks provide units sheltering within them a 4+ cover save although units must take a difficult terrain test to negotiate them. Very large rocks will be impassable to vehicles.

*7- Ash Dunes*
Two to three small hills formed by wind blown ash. Moving over the soft dunes requires a difficult terrain test.

*8- Craters*
Craters provide a 4+ cover save to units inside them but count as difficult terrain. As usual, a crater would have to be very large to provide a save for a vehicle or monstrous creature.

*9- Chem Wastes*
An area of toxic or acidic chemicals no larger than 12” by 12”. Moving through the chemicals confers a difficult and dangerous terrain test.
*
10- Old Ruins*
An abandoned building or a group of several buildings (one to found is enough). These buildings could once have been anything from a shanty town to a prison block or a temple. The ruins may have up to 12” of adjoining dilapidated walls or fences.

*11-Mine*
A working or disused mine with strophead, transport tubes or rails and so on. Two to found complete buildings should be sufficient. The mine may have up to 12” of adjoining walls or fences.

*12- Settlement*
A complex of buildings (two to four is enough). Buildings provide excellent cover for infantry (the cover save will depend on what buildings are available) and if large enough, may provide cover for vehicles. The settlement may have up to 12” of adjoining walls or fences.



*Alternative Crater Rules:*
One fun method of using craters other than presented in the rulebook or on the generators is to reduce the cover save provided to 5+, but each time a Large Blast, Ordnance weapon is fired; place a crater underneath the template and watch your battlefield get scarred as your battle rages on!

Note that this could work on any terrain board, but I've included it here as craters are mentioned on this generator.



Well that's all for now. Let me know what you think.

Cheers,

El


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

damn did you type all that? some pretty cool ideas, and would definitely create a different map each time.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol I did, although the format isn't particularly nice to read on a message board. It might have been easier to upload the word document itself... 

Anyway, I hope you like it, it's quite effective!


----------



## Saggamortuss (Aug 22, 2008)

That's pretty extensive! Great job, I'm totally trying this out next game. I'll try and give some feedback.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

That is pretty neat if you've got the terrain described. +rep


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheers guys. The tables are a good source of inspiration to make some terrain (and indeed the original tables inspired me to do just that when I first started 10 years ago), but naturally are easily changed to accomodate different terrain collections. I'd definitely be interested in hearing any feedback!


----------



## Zeriah (May 25, 2009)

*Terrain generator for snow/ice worlds*

With blizzard you shouldn't restrict accurate shooting to a certain range as it would give assault and close up army's an unfair advantage (poor tau:cray
Maybe you should make it something like this

Blizzards: At the beginning of each game turn both(all) players roll a dice if any player rolls a 1 use night fighting rules for that particular turn.:victory::good:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

wow this is great! as a big terrain/scenery maker and user i may have to use this in my next game

ive always thought of rolling to determine what terrain is used but ive never actually tried it as most of my friends dont like loading the board with terrain  which means i cant show off my new pieces of art (only meaning to be 3/4s cocky and arrogant)

+rep to u my friend :good:


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Zeriah said:


> With blizzard you shouldn't restrict accurate shooting to a certain range as it would give assault and close up army's an unfair advantage (poor tau:cray
> Maybe you should make it something like this
> 
> Blizzards: At the beginning of each game turn both(all) players roll a dice if any player rolls a 1 use night fighting rules for that particular turn.:victory::good:


I see what you're saying, it's not a problem with my gaming friends as we tend to play narrative games with the understanding that war is not always fair! However, in a tournament setting your suggestion sounds fine, the tables are there for people to have fun with and change as they want!

Thanatos, glad you like it mate! The random nature should ensure your mates can't complain too much as its up to the dice how much terrain and what type of terrain gets used!  Have you posted any pics of your terrain? I'd definitely be interested in seeing some!


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

This is inspiring! I have a whole summer ahead of me with nothing to do except paint up my (huge) backlog of models. I may scrounge up a loada materials an make myself some terrain.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I really like what you got going hear El


----------

